# Paph leucochilum alba 'Hoth'



## paphioland (Aug 11, 2009)




----------



## Bob in Albany N.Y. (Aug 11, 2009)

I love that one. Not only good shape but you also have a second bud behind it. Good growing.


----------



## Barbara (Aug 11, 2009)

It is lovely. I have the regular leucochilum and the leaves are so attractive. What is the foliage like on this one?


----------



## Ernie (Aug 11, 2009)

Named after one of my favorite planets.  Hmm, should we cross it with my Paph Ton-Ton? 

-Ernie


----------



## paphreek (Aug 11, 2009)

Very nice.:clap:


----------



## paphjoint (Aug 12, 2009)

Wonderful !


----------



## JeanLux (Aug 12, 2009)

great white beauty!!!! Jean


----------



## e-spice (Aug 12, 2009)

Sensational.

e-spice


----------



## labskaus (Aug 12, 2009)

exceptional flower, I like it a lot! What's the size? Is that staminode plain white too?


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Aug 12, 2009)

Wow...:drool:


----------



## SlipperKing (Aug 12, 2009)

Turn Off The Lights! Man, that is White! Super nice line breeding here. How many did you have to bloom before you got this beauty?


----------



## Elena (Aug 12, 2009)

Stunning! :smitten:


----------



## Paul (Aug 12, 2009)

that's gorgeous!!!


----------



## Drorchid (Aug 12, 2009)

Excellent Shape!

Question: When you are dealing with album leuchochilum's how do you know it is an album leuchochilum versus an album godefroyae? When you are dealing with the colored forms you can tell them apart as leuchochilum has a white pouch and godefroyae has spots on the pouch. When both of these are albums you cannot use this distinction.

Robert


----------



## paphioland (Aug 12, 2009)

Drorchid said:


> Excellent Shape!
> 
> Question: When you are dealing with album leuchochilum's how do you know it is an album leuchochilum versus an album godefroyae? When you are dealing with the colored forms you can tell them apart as leuchochilum has a white pouch and godefroyae has spots on the pouch. When both of these are albums you cannot use this distinction.
> 
> Robert



I don't think that godefroyae and leucochilum are a real large genetic distinction. The difference like you said is the spots on the pouch. I guess you could call it either. Since it has no color and the pouch definitely doesn't I go with leucochilum. Any other ideas?


----------



## paphioland (Aug 12, 2009)

Ernie said:


> Named after one of my favorite planets.  Hmm, should we cross it with my Paph Ton-Ton?
> 
> -Ernie



I like Degobah. Hoth is cool too.


----------



## paphioland (Aug 12, 2009)

SlipperKing said:


> Turn Off The Lights! Man, that is White! Super nice line breeding here. How many did you have to bloom before you got this beauty?



Many were bloomed to get this one.


----------



## jblanford (Aug 12, 2009)

WOW!! That's white for sure, thabks.... Jim.


----------



## Kavanaru (Aug 12, 2009)

Drorchid said:


> Question: When you are dealing with album leuchochilum's how do you know it is an album leuchochilum versus an album godefroyae?


hehe, I was asking myself exactly the same question and googling a bit to get some info. 

Even though it may me argued whether they are same or different species, something more than "white pouch" should be available in order to label the plant as Paph godefroye f. album or Paph godefroyae var. leuchochilum f album. Somewhere in the web I found a link saying that the difference is in the size of the flower (leuchochilum larger than godefroyae), but this does not seem to be an stable character to be used (IMO) Does anyone know whether there is a valid description for leuchochilum album?


----------



## goldenrose (Aug 12, 2009)

:clap::clap::drool::drool: I think the 'h' needs to be removed from the clonal name, because it is HOT!


----------



## paphioland (Aug 12, 2009)

goldenrose said:


> :clap::clap::drool::drool: I think the 'h' needs to be removed from the clonal name, because it is HOT!



LOL


----------



## paphioland (Aug 12, 2009)

Kavanaru said:


> hehe, I was asking myself exactly the same question and googling a bit to get some info.
> 
> Even though it may me argued whether they are same or different species, something more than "white pouch" should be available in order to label the plant as Paph godefroye f. album or Paph godefroyae var. leuchochilum f album. Somewhere in the web I found a link saying that the difference is in the size of the flower (leuchochilum larger than godefroyae), but this does not seem to be an stable character to be used (IMO) Does anyone know whether there is a valid description for leuchochilum album?



I would really like more discussion in this area concerning leuco, anthong and godfroyae.
Does anyone have the taxonomic definitions of the variations of godfroyae?


----------



## SlipperFan (Aug 12, 2009)

paphioland said:


> I would really like more discussion in this area concerning leuco, anthong and godfroyae.
> Does anyone have the taxonomic definitions of the variations of godfroyae?


Good question -- I don't understand the relationship. It's confusing to me.


----------



## Kavanaru (Aug 12, 2009)

Maybe Olaf could comment here.. as per his article in Orchid Digest 69(4) 2005, Paph. godefroyae forma album was described by himself in Caesiana 18:31 (2001). Then he adds that teh albino forms of both (Paph. godefroyae and Paph. godefroyae var. leuchochilum) look identical... but no reference to description of Paph. godefroyae var. leuchochilum f. album.

some pages later, it is stated that the albino of Paph. x angthong has not been yet described (as per end of 2005!)

(Forma album has also been described for Paph bellatulum, Paph. concolor, Paph niveum and Paph wenshanense.)


----------



## pdxpaphguy (Aug 12, 2009)

Sheesh, Star Wars nerds:fight: I have an OZ charlesworthii who's father was 'Vader'


----------



## Drorchid (Aug 13, 2009)

Kavanaru said:


> Maybe Olaf could comment here.. as per his article in Orchid Digest 69(4) 2005, Paph. godefroyae forma album was described by himself in Caesiana 18:31 (2001). Then he adds that teh albino forms of both (Paph. godefroyae and Paph. godefroyae var. leuchochilum) look identical... but no reference to description of Paph. godefroyae var. leuchochilum f. album.
> 
> some pages later, it is stated that the albino of Paph. x angthong has not been yet described (as per end of 2005!)
> 
> (Forma album has also been described for Paph bellatulum, Paph. concolor, Paph niveum and Paph wenshanense.)



We have some Paph. bellatulum albums and Paph. wenshanense albums. Even though these plants lack any red pigmentation on the flowers, you can still see raised bumps on the petals and the pouch that would have pigmentation if they would have been the colored type. I don't know if this is true or not, but maybe one way to determine if the plant is a Paph. godefroyae album versus a Paph. godefroyae var. leuchochilum album to see if it has similar bumps on the pouch. If it does it would be a regular godefroyae, if it does not, it would be a leuchochilum.

Robert


----------



## NYEric (Aug 13, 2009)

The distinction between these species is a headache. Send all your album species to me and I will cook them and tell by the taste! :evil:


----------



## Ernie (Aug 13, 2009)

pdxpaphguy said:


> Sheesh, Star Wars nerds:fight: I have an OZ charlesworthii who's father was 'Vader'



So by definition, your charlesworthii is either Luke or Leah. 

-Ernie


----------



## toddybear (Aug 13, 2009)

Now that's pristine!


----------



## likespaphs (Aug 14, 2009)

i thought the biggest reason for the differentiation of godfr. and leuc. was that they were geographically distinct populations

also, i'm pretty darn sure i've seen some plants labeled as leuc with spots on the pouch. were they not really straight leuc but probably have been crossed with godfr previously?


----------



## Ernie (Aug 14, 2009)

likespaphs said:


> i thought the biggest reason for the differentiation of godfr. and leuc. was that they were geographically distinct populations
> 
> also, i'm pretty darn sure i've seen some plants labeled as leuc with spots on the pouch. were they not really straight leuc but probably have been crossed with godfr previously?



Gotta love Hadley Cash, but he has a Brachy with a spotted pouch that he repeatedly shows in his lectures and calls leucochilum. Maybe we translate it as white lip too literally??? 

-Ernie


----------

